# Innenlager länge für 26 Kinder Mtb



## wolfsgut (16. Juni 2016)

Hallo Leute,
welche länge sollte ich bei einer 140mm kurbel nehmen um den möglichst besten Q faktor zu bekommen. Mein Sohn hat eine 63er Schrittlänge.Es wird vorne 1fach und hinter 9fach verbaut.
Braucht man noch andere Infos ?
Grüße aus der Eifel
Waldemar


----------



## Floh (16. Juni 2016)

Leider hängt die Länge des Innenlagers von der verwendeten Kurbel ab, und selbst dann hat man gerade weil es Innenlager in verschiedenen Längen gibt noch die Option, die Kettenlinie darüber anzupassen.
Mein Tipp: Kauf Dir für 10 Euro ein relativ verbreitetes 107mm Innenlager und miss erstmal die Kettenlinie.
Für 1 fach würd ich sagen 47 mm ist ein guter Wert (gemessen von der Mitte des Rahmens zur Mitte des Kettenblatts). Das entspricht der Lage des mittleren Kettenblatts bei einer 3-fach Kurbel.










Wenn die dann nicht stimmt, kannst Du entweder ein kürzeres oder längeres Tretlager kaufen, oder Du versetzt das Kettenblatt (z.B. von innen nach außen). Auch Kombinationen sind denkbar (z.B. ein 103 mm Tretlager, aber dann das KB nach außen, weil 4mm doch zuviel sind oder so).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nightwolf (16. Juni 2016)

wolfsgut schrieb:


> (...) Braucht man noch andere Infos ? (...)


Hi Waldemar,

Es haengt wie bereits angedeutet von der *Bauart *der Kurbel ab.

Als Beispiel nenne ich mal ein 'ganz normales Erwachsenen-MTB', da braucht man z. B. fuer eine Deore DX Kurbel aus den fruehen 90ern eine Welle von 119 oder 122mm, weil die Kurbeln gerade sind.
Am selben Rad passt bei einer Low Profile Kurbel von Mitte der 90er aber eine Laenge von 107 oder 110, weil so eine Kurbel deutlich nach innen gekroepft ist (mehr so wie im Bild oben links).

Wenn Du genau angeben kannst, welche Kurbel es ist, dann kannst Du evtl. die empfohlene Laenge per Google herausfinden. 
So z. B. hier angegeben 123mm: 
https://www.bike-components.de/en/Shimano/Acera-Kurbelgarnitur-FC-M361-Vierkant-mit-KSR-p35955/ 
_Wobei der hier resultierende, ebenfalls angegebene 'Q-Faktor' recht gross ist. Also vll kuerzer nehmen _


----------



## wolfsgut (16. Juni 2016)

Danke euch, es sollte so eine  werden.Leider habe ich im Netz für diese Kurbel keine Daten gefunden.


----------



## kc85 (16. Juni 2016)

Innenlager idealerweise so kurz wie möglich wählen.

Vorhandenes (möglichst breites) Lager verbauen, messen und Platzverhältnisse prüfen, rechnen, kaufen.

Mehr kann man dazu nicht sagen.

kc85


----------



## wolfsgut (16. Juni 2016)

Hallo Kc, so wird das gemacht.
Danke euch allen für die schnellen infos.
Ride on
Waldemar


----------



## nightwolf (16. Juni 2016)

Wenn Du die Moeglichkeit hast, einfach mal 'Probe zu montieren', dann ist das natuerlich optimal.
Nachmessen, wieviel 'Luft' noch ist, und diese dann 'rausnehmen' - Aber bitte ein paar Millimeter Reserve lassen, die Kurbel kann sich noch setzen oder das Blatt eiern ... nicht dass es dann sofort anschrammt


----------

